# Why this Avatar?



## Fit Canuck (Jul 27, 2017)

So this is the first time I've really ever joined a forum. I always read and learn from others but don't post myself. I figure my marriage is something worth stepping out of my comfort zone to improve/mend.

Anyways this post is to introduce myself and explain my reason for selecting this avatar. I am 35 married 12 years. We have many of the classic marriage problems but there are unique/rare things about our marriage that you may learn if I feel comfortable enough to post more than just this intro.

I mostly picked this Avatar becauseI have read a boatload on this forum and I see a ton of posters giving advice for dudes to "hit the gym" as a big part of solving their problems and I just want that ruled out from the get-go. Fitness is not my issue here!

To wrap things up the initial plan I'm trying to talk my wide into, is to have each of us start a thread (anonymous from each other) about what we think the problem with our marriage is and then eventually review all the feedback together.

Forgive me if this is all I ever post, but if not I'll see you around!

Fit Canuck


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!

TBT(unfit Canuck)


----------

